# Biete Simatic PC Adapter Ethernet Hilscher NL 50-MPI Net Link



## röhrengertl (23 Oktober 2011)

Hallo, ich biete hier 2 *Simatic PC Adapter Ethernet  Hilscher NL 50-MPI Net Link an!*

Beide waren im Rahmen eines Testprojekts kurzzeitig im Einsatz!
Da wir das jetzt anders gelöst haben, werden Sie nicht mehr benötigt!

Beide für 450€ oder einer für 250€ 

Bei Fragen oder Interesse, bitte per PN melden!

Gruß Röhrengertl


----------



## Stanzman (23 Oktober 2011)

PN ist raus.


----------



## röhrengertl (24 Oktober 2011)

*Einen hab ich noch!*

Hallo einer ist schon weg!


----------



## misa1624 (8 November 2011)

Hallo röhrengertl

Ich könnte einen solchen Adapter für meine S7-200 gebrauchen, um sie an ein WinCC über Ethernet anzubinden.
Hast Du den zweiten noch ?
Und würdest Du auch in die Schweiz versenden ?


----------

